# Antibody screen



## astough (Sep 13, 2011)

We have a patient that has positive antibodies on her antibody screen.  The doctor would like to order a blood type and Rh and Antigen Screen for Big C on her partner.  What ICD-9code do I use for her partners labwork??


----------

